# FreeBSD as a guest using VirtualBox



## griztown (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 8.2 as a guest on an Ubuntu host using VirtualBox 4.0.12. I'm trying to boot from a CD or DVD ISO image but keep getting an error. I'd tell you what the error is but it scrolls past so fast and I can't seem to scroll up. I checked the handbook page on installing FreeBSD as a guest but it only mentions the guest additions for VirtualBox. Are there specific settings I'm missing, should I be booting from another source? Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## estrabd (Jan 10, 2012)

You should be able to load the FreeBSD .iso without anything special. Is it a problem with FreeBSD's iso or *any* iso?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken you need to create a virtual machine using the PIIX controller. Any other will fail.


----------



## griztown (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks all. So there doesn't seem to be a problem with the ISO. It boots and shows the boot menu. It is when I choose the standard option that it fails. For my IDE controller, I'm using the PIIX4 option.

Since I'm trying to install FreeBSD, should I be using a different ISO?

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 10, 2012)

Press Scroll Lock and use the up arrow to scroll back.

FreeBSD 8.2 should work fine as a guest, at least with the default settings.


----------



## griztown (Jan 11, 2012)

I see:


```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
fault virtual address = 0x88
fault code = supervisor write data, page not present
...
```


----------



## griztown (Jan 12, 2012)

I was able to get it to boot to the installer menu by choosing the option to enable IO APIC


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2012)

"Enable IO APIC" should be on by default, at least in the FreeBSD version of VirtualBox.


----------



## griztown (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't remember if it was on by default or not. My host is Ubuntu.


----------



## braxkung (Feb 5, 2013)

Great! I'm running Virtualbox on Archlinux, and also had to enable IO APIC to make the freebsd FreeBSD installation run. It*'*s NOT on by default in the Linux version.


----------

